# Toronto Yonge St 10K 2014



## thelearningcurvephoto (Mar 20, 2015)

The annual Toronto Yonge St 10K running race down the longest street in the world.

Original photography using a Canon EOS 60D body with a Sigma 17-70mm f2.8 DC Macro OS lens and Silver EFEX Pro as a Lightroom plugin for the B&W conversion.


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Mar 20, 2015)

I used to live right on Yonge Street in Richmond Hill. I never thought of it as a exceptionally long street.
In fact, its length is only a myth.


https://ca.news.yahoo.com/blogs/dailybrew/myth-yonge-street-being-world-longest-road-lives-20110414-124435-380.html


----------

